# For 2: Puglia Sea Bass



## Margi Cintrano (Jul 17, 2012)

My older daughter had just called to tell me that she and the two kids, are renting a car in Bari Airport, and shall be enroute ... So, the dinner plan are actually two separate meals ... The kids shall have Ravioli stuffed with 4 cheeses and we shall have fresh fishermen caught Sea Bass and green salads with a bottle of Prosecco to sip and share the sunset ...

For 2: Puglia Sea Bass ...

1 large sea bass
15 black olives of choice
1 leek sliced finely
1 sweet onion or 2 shallots sliced finely
1 red bell pepper sliced in julienne strips
1 green bell pepper sliced in julienne strips
1 fresh swig thyme
1 glass dry Italian white wine or Prosecco or Vermouth
3 tablespoons tomato paste
Evoo, salt and freshly ground black pepper, rose pepper and green pepper sprinkled on fish 
1 tiny pinch of sugar to pinch into the sauce
1 swig fresh basil
2 cloves garlic whole & not peeled 
4 fresh red ripe juicy tomatoes 

1. peel and slice finely the onion and rinse the bell peps and slice julienne
2. Sartén or Skillet: 3 tblsps. Evoo, and sauté onion, leek, bell peps and garlic without peeling the garlic
3. peel and slice tomato and add to the Sofrito & the olives and then add the herbs and dried basil, a pinch of oregano and dried thyme, a pinch ... a bit of parsley too, if desired ... 
4. remove the skillet from flame and stir in tomato paste ... stir to combine well ... 
5. place sea bass on top of the sofrito and simmer 7 minutes with the white wine, until fish is white, tender yet firm ... Use a toothpick to test doneness on interior

Serve with white wine or Prosecco of choice, crusty bread for dipping into the tomato sauce ... 

Have lovely July.
Ciao, Margi.


----------

